# New SHotgun - please help



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I am in the market for a new shotgun, but am not really sure what to get. First question, pump or auto? This shotgun will be used to hunt mostly pheasants and deer, but could see some duck, geese, small game and coyotes. It would have to have an available rifled slug barrel for deer hunting as well. Any suggestions? I am not big on O/U, so please stick to either a pump or auto. THis might be a loaded question, but please help. I have heard some negative reviews on autos as well, anyone care to touch on this?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

You might want to use the "search" function on here. There's alot of info on here about that.

Many shotguns have smooth and rifled barrels. But something expensive, like a Benelli's 2nd barrel can be quite expensive.

Something like a Remington 870 pump with both barrels is much cheaper.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Cant go wrong with something line an 870 for both barrels. A nova would be another good option but maybe a little more expensive. I shot an 870 for ducks/geese/pheasants/grouse/deer and probably a couple other animals worth shooting for the last 10 years and haven't had any problems. I'll still use it for a weekend of slug hunting in MN.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

I Use the KISS method (KEEP IT SIMPLE, STUPID). I would get the 870 combo with the slug barrel, or another pump combo (nova, or browning BPS). I'd sure go with the pump for the descriptions you gave. I think you'll find that with a pump you can shoot it fast enough to make your shots count, and avoid blazing away mindlessly as is the tendency for most auto shooters. I've owned a lot of autos, but I always go back to the pump for dependability and effectiveness!! Hope this helps you out!!

HAVE FUN!!

HM


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would say 870 for sure. I have used one for years with open sites for deer. this year however I bought a hastings cantelever barrel so I can put a scope on it.

So I would recommend you to buy the 870 Express with a 26" bird barrel and then pick up a catelever rifled barrel with a scope for deer. It will be one of the best purchases you will ever make.

If money is tight mossberg makes a cantelever barrel/scope combo for like $100. or you could get the hastings barrel for around the same price without a scope.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Or.....for about the same money as an 870 express, you could pick up a used 870 Wingmaster (same gun with a nice blued finish and _maybe_ a nice piece of wood). Then order your choice of deer barrel, for a nice looking deer/upland/waterfowl combo gun! I love the 870, in all its guises and enjoy nice wood and finishes. 
Good hunting, Burl


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I love my 11-87 for ducks and geese used to have a 20 gauge 870
the main reason I use a semi auto is the kick often gives me a flinch then I end up missing more than I hit
*pros *

kick is greatly reduced witch allows you to pay more attention to your shooting and not the kick

no worries about having to pump after every shot.

*Cons*

takes longer to clean

more moving parts to wear out or break

they jam if you don't clean them throughly every day you use them

dirt or sand effects there performance greatly


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Remington 870 Wingmaster. You'll have no regrets.


----------

